# Worldmark The Camlin



## Tacoma (Dec 10, 2015)

I was wondering which of the link train stations are closest to the worldmark? Or should we just take a cab from the airport? Also any must do attractions or restaurants (not expensive) that we should put on our list. Although I have been to Seattle before it was years ago and I did not stay long. The past three years we have gone to Vancouver for Canadian thanksgiving but next fall it's Seattle. Got excellent direct flights for a good price so couldn't say no.

Joan


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 10, 2015)

*Camlin*

The last Link stop is closes to the Camlin. You can then go up to exit and have about a 4 - 5 block walk up to the Camlin. Or after getting off the Link wait and catch the next bus going in the same direction. The buses stop at a large transfer point that is across the street from The Camlin.

Can't really help you with restaurants in Seattle as I eat at my son's place or restaurants in Columbia City.


----------

